# Wormwood



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We have several wormwood plants on our back driveway. I picked some for the girls this evening and they LOVE it! 

Does anyone know if this palnt is OK for them? I looked at the piosonous plant lists and it is not on there. I realize anything in excess is bad, but since they like it so much I thot I could give them some once in awhile. MAybe a few branches. I am trying to extend their menu! :wink: I pull the mustard that grows like crazy here every morning as a treat, I have cut branches off the wild roses in the back, etc. Just thot I could give them some of this if it is OK.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's ok to feed to open does, but not preggy ones. It's a natural dewormer and is used in some herbal dewormer formulas, but only for open does or bucks or kids.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for your quick reply!

I have a lactating doe w/ twins that I am milking for milk for us. Also a dry doe. Can the lactating doe eat it? By the time the does are pregnant, it will be winter and the plants will be under 3 feet of snow! So, no problems there!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, lactating does can have it. My goats are on the MOlly's Herbals wormer and you give the wormwood mix the day after they birth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It will taint the milk of a lactating doe. There is some concern that it can cause miscarriges in women that drink the milk. It can also make your goat stoned and is addicting, Do you know which variety of wormwood it is? Here is some info with links to other types.
http://www.kingcounty.gov/environment/a ... mwood.aspx


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Wormwood is a safe dewormer when used properly, but the continuous, long term use of small doses of wormwood, (every week- exactly how other wormers and worm compounds prescribe it) can be harmful to an animal's kidneys, liver and nervous system. Wormwood can be used safely on animals in larger doses, on an occasional basis (every 6-8 weeks). Because of this I originated a new concept in herbal worming methods, and I created a new system using two herbal worm formulas that work in conjunction with each other: the Formula #1 Herbal Wormwood Combination and the Formula #2 Herbal Weekly Worm Formula & Tonic.


http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/wormer.htm

She also says it should not be used on pregnant humans or animals.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all!

goathiker...yes that is what I have out back. Hubby keeps saying he is going to make the kiquir! 

milkmaid...I did read that when I searched for infor on it. I would only give it to them as a treat now and then, not every day. I am definitley not pregnant so no worries there!

I can just see my girls stumbling around stoned!  They say marjuana is ok in small doses too!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> I can just see my girls stumbling around stoned!  They say marjuana is ok in small doses too!


 I've wondered if that is why goats start out hating but soon just love their herbal wormer. Molly's in particular has 3 intoxicating ingredients.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Could be!


----------

